# Vostok Century Time



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone have any information about these? Like what movement? When were they made? Are they still available?

.....and let's see your pictures.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Is this a Century?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Is this a Century?


I don't think so Arthur, if it is it should say Century Time on the caseback (but not necissarily on the dial).


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

They've been out of production for some time now.

There were four dial colours available, blue, black, orange & green.

Same auto movement as the Amphibias.

There were also "Russ Army" branded versions.

Lovely big solid watches.

Three that I used to own......


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

dapper said:


> They've been out of production for some time now.
> 
> There were four dial colours available, blue, black, orange & green.
> 
> ...


Dapper,

I only asked this question because I have one of these and I really like it and wondered what else was available in this model.

If you sold the black one to a forum member then I think I may have that actual watch you posted.

PS I was very tempted by your trench watch but I would really like a solid silver one, one day.

Glad it sold quickly for you


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve said:


> Dapper,
> 
> I only asked this question because I have one of these and I really like it and wondered what else was available in this model.
> 
> ...


Cheers SD.

Yes, I bought the black one new from RussArmy & sold it to a forum member a few years ago. So probably the very same one - you don't see many around.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

"Brighty" had a blue one from me couple of years ago I think.


----------

